# racing pigeon and wood pigeon, will they get on?



## Nicola3 (Oct 10, 2005)

Hello,

As some of you may know I have a wood pigeon that had a broken wing. The wing healed, but due to nerve damage he cannot fly. I would like him to have a mate as he is all alone. He lives in an aviary at the bottom of my garden. I have recently found out about a racing pigeon that has been taken in by a local Vet and is not a very good flyer. They have contacted its owner but the owner doesn't want to know. Could you tell me whether a wood pigeon and a racing pigeon would pair up?

Many thanks,
Nicola x


----------



## AliBlack (Sep 8, 2003)

Hi Nicola, I live in South Devon too, I look after sick and injured birds.
The racing pigeon and woodpigeon would be company for each other but they wouldn't pair up as such. They would both be happier with their own kind.
I have disabled woodpigeons in my aviary and yours would be welcome to join them, I wouldn't really want to rehome the ones I have here as they're not tame.
Is yours tame?


----------



## Nicola3 (Oct 10, 2005)

Hello,

Thank you for replying. I have become very fond of the little man as I have had him for over two years now. He has an aviary at the bottom of my garden. He's been treated by the vet and his wing has mended but due to nerve damage he is unable to fly. He is very healthy but he needs some company, preferably a female. He isn't tame and I would really like to find a companion for him. I'm almost 100% sure that the woodie is a male due to a particular cooing he makes at night. I have phoned several vets in my area to enquire as to whether they ever have any unreleasable woodies that they need to find homes for, but have not had any success as yet.

A Vet has told me that they have a racing pigeon that is unwanted by its owner as it is not able to fly and I wondered whether the two would pair up.

Ideally I would like to keep him and find him a mate but it is proving quite difficult. It appears that it is best to find him one of his own kind

Thank you for responding. I only have email at work, so will be here until 4pm today and then am back in on Monday at 7am. So apologies if I am unable to respond to posts.

Best wishes,
Nicola.


----------

